# Pldt Fibre and Landline fiasco



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys and gals, we have finally got our fibre installed after applying 6 months ago !
Speednow upto 50mbps , speed varies and we have to reboot the router 2-3 times a day ! 
Dare we complain to PLDT ? I think not ! The thing is we have hadt heir DSL and landline since we arrived here in 2011, we upgraded to fibre and our phone would not let us dial mobiles !
Apparently we have not registered for NDD ! So we dial 171 was told to go to our local PLDT office 
Which is now only open Monday,Tuesday and Wednesday !
We goes to the office and we also asked the woman behind the desk to activate NDD and to add us to the fam unlimited plan ( 5 nos unlimited calling etc for 99 pesos )she had no idea what we were on about and had to google it !
Simples ? Oh no ! They needed a letter from the bank and statements and a government id ! 
Bearing in mind they added fibre at no outlay and it was dearer than DSL! 
Goes back this morning again another woman had to google it !
And after all was done its going to take a week before we can use the phone subject to the wifes financial status !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You have to apply for the International line with any landline hook up and this applies to all providers to bring in bank and billing statements, I also figured this out the hard way a month after getting my DSL Landline package. You can also buy a PLDT SIM card 500 pesos each from the PLDT office and this is used to and from your landline it's really nice no more loading that cell phone.

I might try and see if Fiber is open in our area I think it is because about a year ago PLDT installed an additional cable in our area. 

Wonder whats wrong with your modem unit or hook up though? When I had my DSL package installed they made a mistake and put a nail between the wire outside the home so it grounded my connection and what happened was all my PLDT electrical equipment was damaged after a couple months I had to get all new equipment but it was still under warranty.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Hope you have better luck them me. I got PLDT Fibr to my house about 5 months ago. Worked pretty good compared to the Globe LTE Broadband I had the previous 2 years.

But then one day it stopped. We call them and they say they will send out a repairman in 48-72hrs. A week later still nothing. 

We also find out our 3 neighbors who also have PLDT no longer have service either.

Turns out a truck caught the 3 Fiber lines running to the town and ripped them down.

Here I am 3 months later and it seems like they have no intention of fixing the lines. I think they have to run 3 new lines from the main town to our little sitio which is maybe 400 meters of line each. 

I am surprised they can't splice a fiber optic cable and need to run new lines. I guess I was also surprised that they have one line for each house and can't just run one line and then split it at the houses.

Anyway we went back to Globe last month. Gave up on ever having fibr:rant:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I am surprised they can't splice a fiber optic cable and need to run new lines. I guess I was also surprised that they have one line for each house and can't just run one line and then split it at the houses.
> 
> Anyway we went back to Globe last month. Gave up on ever having fibr:rant:


Do they offer DSL in your municipality? If a DSL wire is cut it can be spliced together, during a typhoon 4 years ago our roof came off and took out our DSL wire and we connected the wires and I had internet I brought this to the attention of the repairmen and they said its good. 

Those large trucks always take out wires in our region and it doesn't help that some of the concrete or wooden electrical posts hang down much lower this is slowly getting fixed the wooden posts changed to higher concrete ones.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey zep,

My understanding fiber optic lines are like carbon lines. they can't be spliced. Must be a solid line from connection to connection. I am surprised that Philippines is so far behind time in electronic advancement. Our normal speed here in the states is 100 mbps now. When I was there I just had DSL installed. It worked for the most part. When I get back there in a couple of months I will install DSL again.

GOOD LUCK!

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Just like about everything in the PH. We had problems getting PLDT and then getting make it work consistently. Our complaints and requests fell upon deaf ears until (and unless) my wife went to het girl friend from church whose husband was up un rank with PLDT. He carried the ball for us and things have been great ever since. Occasional rare "modem out" but seems to cure itself and is simply a matter of patience when required. Sorry that this "solution" is not right but it is a back door way of getting the problem addressed.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

It's about connections and contacts here to get something done or even get the correct information on what can be done.
Working in government, someone being from your town or province and being friendly or Rich seems to help.
Lucky for me my girlfriend has a mid-level government job and a sweet voice. 

Too much trouble to move a utility poles when they widden the street, so just leave them and drive around. I bet they are Hit a lot hahahaha.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My positive experience with getting the internet fixed is not to use their call centers any more but go directly to their office.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> My positive experience with getting the internet fixed is not to use their call centers any more but go directly to their office.


Same here. Internet call centers and the employees are useless. We use ComClark internet where we live and also go straight to their office and any issue is resolved within the same day.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey zep,
> 
> My understanding fiber optic lines are like carbon lines. they can't be spliced. Must be a solid line from connection to connection. I am surprised that Philippines is so far behind time in electronic advancement. Our normal speed here in the states is 100 mbps now. When I was there I just had DSL installed. It worked for the most part. When I get back there in a couple of months I will install DSL again.
> 
> ...


Fibre optic cable can be spliced, but it requires a special piece of equipment and a certain level of knowledge and experience. Up to 250Mbps is available from PLDT.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> My positive experience with getting the internet fixed is not to use their call centers any more but go directly to their office.


We first went to the office , but the poor woman at the desk had no idea about what we were asking her for ! She went to the back office came back to her desk and googled the pldt site and the avail offers etc for fibre layball: then she told us we had to apply to have our landline activated !
Which meant a letter from the bank and ids etc off to the bank we went got what she wanted 
I also phoned 171 and spoke to a nice young lady who knew exactly what we was on about! she asked me to email the wifes id with a letter explaining what we wanted which i did.and we also went back thursday morning with the bank details and 2 ids but its still going to take a week providing the wifes financial status is ok ! 
And all this for an exrtra 99 pesos a month to get free calls


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Little hard to believe that this Fibre Optic Cable has been here since 1997 that's when I first noticed the cost my calls to the Philippines had dropped considerably.

Here's a link to where this cable is throughout the Philippines. https://www.submarinecablemap.com/#/submarine-cable/pldt-domestic-fiber-optic-network-dfon


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

We just went back to PLDT and it's been pretty solid, like before, 10 Mbs with the occasional outage. But for the past year we were on Globe because we weren't sure we were going to stay in this condo unit, and it was an absolute nightmare. Every single month, about 5 days before the payment was due it would cut off with a message about payment. Of course I always pay on time, lol. So we go to the local office and there was always a story about a prior payment being short.. EVERY SINGLE MONTH! Sometimes they would fix it sometimes they would demand a few hundred extra pesos that my gf would pay just to get it turned back on. Finally we had enough and told them to go f___ themselves. Went back to PLDT and so happy in comparison. 

Personally, I think the Globe CSR's are taking money out of the till and creating short customer payments or something. How else could it happen? And of course always a bad attitude. I never saw such a lack of customer service from a corporation before. Ever. Anywhere.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JRB__NW said:


> Personally, I think the Globe CSR's are taking money out of the till and creating short customer payments or something.


That's why you should always get a receipt


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> That's why you should always get a receipt


One good thing in using ComClark internet is that we pay online through our bank. Provides two instant recipes. One to my bank and the other to my email address. Both accessible to me at home and they are saved. Needed it only one time but glad we kept it.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Gary D said:


> That's why you should always get a receipt


Oh, we had them, at least after the first couple of BS cutoffs.. but they are really sneaky. They tell you it was short a few months prior, probably in the hopes that we would not have the receipt to prove it, as if they would actually continue the service if the payment were short, lol. they just know it's a hassle to go back and dig it out. I'm certain there is some sort of scam going on with this here locally, it was just too consistent.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I keep all my receipts too but I also pay more than is required I use PLDT and have a positive balance and so I won't have to deal with being cut off. I got a phone call one time that I was short and had to pay 900 pesos before noon time so after that, I began paying a little in advance the bills seem always late and behind what the actual current costs are, I have a landline and the non-loadable SIM card so my bill varies month to month.

Another thing I noticed was even if I go to the main office their computer billing requirement doesn't seem current and they almost try to talk me out of paying extra so I began using a local bill payment service Cebuana Hullier they are located everywhere, the cost is only 5 pesos extra I pay both my electrical and internet bill with them and they sort of laugh noting I have a positive balance but it works who wants the late fee or disconnections, not me I've been there done that already.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> Same here. Internet call centers and the employees are useless. ....


That is true and very strange.

The Philippines has a lot of call centers serving foriegn companies and usually the service from them is pretty good.

Too bad they cannot have the same standard of service for their local call centers.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Have had PLDT service with Internet for somewhat over 3 years now. Have moved from one rental to another and then into the house we had built. Kept the same service although it seems to be somewhat of a problem to them that I would try to keep the same service & phone number. Tried the so-called Customer Service number 171 with disgusting results. Have learned that the only way is to physically go to their office in order to get anything accomplished. I always pay my bill at the SM customer service desk and in that way I receive a receipt from them. I usually receive an email later in the day from PLDT thanking me for making the payment in a timely manner. This also ensures there is a electronic and paper trail. 

Fred


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

We have PLDT Fibr in our house in Quezon City and it's worked well for us most of the time.
We did have an outage a few months back that took them 4-5 days to fix, but they did eventually fix it.
I always pay our bill online via BDO Online Bill Pay to avoid having to deal with cashiers and such.
After enrolling your PLDT account number, you can send the money from BDO Online and it shows up as being paid on the PLDT website a few days later.
We also use BDO OnLine Bill Pay to pay our electric, water and cable TV bill. Very convenient!


----------

